# Beer Butt Chicken...



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Tried my first beer butt chicken last night and it was amazing. I brined the entire bird for about 7 hours in chicken stock and a couple other seasonings. Before putting it in the pit, I coated the outside with olive oil and salt n pepper. It helped out a lot in regards to making the skin extra crispy. I soaked some apple wood and smoked the chicken with those Cooked to an internal temp of 140 and pulled it off and covered it in foil. Ill definitely be doing more of these in the future.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

TOUCHDOWN!!!

Looks delicious, porkchop!


----------



## RodDog (Feb 11, 2005)

looks darn tasty! If you leave your bird in the fridge uncovered for a few hours before cooking will help dry out the skin so that it will crisp up better. Also, dont waste your beer on the chicken...drink it. Your bird was juicy and flavorable from your brine and spices NOT from the beer.


----------



## pighitt (Aug 21, 2011)

*Chicken*

Did you cook it on open fire or covered?


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Beautiful! . . . wg


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice Chick!


----------



## ngrant (Jun 18, 2011)

Dont waste your beer or any liquid for that matter. The liquid never gets even close to steam temperature on the pit. Brine it and a good season is what makes it. The can is just an upright position.


----------



## Dos_Curados (Oct 31, 2012)

mmmmm finger lickin' good


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

140? You didn't have any pink juices running at the thigh/leg joint?


-Nick


----------



## johnatyes (Oct 31, 2012)

I will try your recipe and method this Saturday. Sounds and looks awesome! Chicken beer and football


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

atcNick said:


> 140? You didn't have any pink juices running at the thigh/leg joint?
> 
> -Nick


 To 140 then covered in foil. Covering it while hot will finish the cooking process.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks delicious, Congrats!


----------



## BAYHAWK (Apr 17, 2007)

Stupid question but what do you mean by brine? Completely submerge it in chicken broth?


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

How did you make the legs stick up like that?


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

fishingtwo said:


> How did you make the legs stick up like that?


he didn't show chicken no. 2 completing the "position"


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

BAYHAWK said:


> Stupid question but what do you mean by brine? Completely submerge it in chicken broth?


Yeah, the I put the chicken in a large bowl and submerged it completely in chicken broth and other spices.

As for the 140 degree question...someone already answered. Pulled it off at 140 and then wrapped in foil for another 10-15 mins.

Also, I cooked it in a closed Weber grill. Used coals and soaked some apple wood. Next time I think Ill use mesquite.

I wanted the skin to be crispy...hence why I rubbed it with EVOO.

Next time Ill definitely drink more of the beer but I think Ill add some rosemary, garlic, and lemon to the inside of it. Honestly wouldnt mind doing another this sunday.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

These are so easy and so good! I wash and season my birds, season with what
we like, stand them up on my beer but chicken holders(Academy) with 1/2 beer
and crab boil in the beer. I cook to 160 @ 300, usually 2 hours or so. Let them
rest for 30 minutes and you're good to go.


----------

